# 18650 Vape Battery ???????????????



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/22)

bidorbuy is allowing a seller to sell an 8800mah Vape Battery. There is no way that this battery is safe for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

97.68% Positive rating... what a load of crap!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (8/4/22)

and then things go badly wrong and vaping gets a bad name due to this type of blatant stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/22)

I have submitted a complaint to bidorbuy. Let's see how quickly they respond.

I would hate to see a new vaper use one on a sub-ohm build.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

At least the description has been changed now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have submitted a complaint to bidorbuy. Let's see how quickly they respond.
> 
> I would hate to see a new vaper use one on a sub-ohm build.


agreed. it wouldnt be pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> At least the description has been changed now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253565




I noticed that.

You have to give bidorbuy the credit for altering the advert within minutes of me submitting my complaint.

Well done!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

8800 mAh is still the biggest porky in history! They should not allow such lies to be sold on the platform!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (8/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> bidorbuy is allowing a seller to sell an 8800mah Vape Battery. There is no way that this battery is safe for vaping.
> 
> View attachment 253564


It does say it fits. Doesn't mean it will work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

